# Bathe roosters



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

I have a question, my rooster recently had mystery bleeding on his comb and the blood stained his beautiful white feathers. Now he looks like he stuck the top of his head I a pile of wet dirt and it dried. He is a jersey giant white and very affectionate so picking him up will be no problem. He climbs in my lap in the yard and takes naps all the time. I want to wash his head. Is this possible? Will it hurt him?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Shouldn't hurt him and he may like a full bath if you want to try. I know my hens don't mind baths. Just use something mild on him like baby shampoo or dog gentle shampoo. He sounds like such a sweet boy.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Johnson's & Johnson's baby shampoo. Safe on eyes and won't strip off all the oils for protection against water.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Shouldn't hurt him and he may like a full bath if you want to try. I know my hens don't mind baths. Just use something mild on him like baby shampoo or dog gentle shampoo. He sounds like such a sweet boy.


Thanks. He is my favorite bird.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Johnson's & Johnson's baby shampoo. Safe on eyes and won't strip off all the oils for protection against water.


Thanks for the advice I will try that


----------

